# Renting property



## ST83 (Aug 12, 2011)

My husband, myself and our children are planning a move to Dubai due to my husbands work and I have a couple of questions about renting.

Is the rental price at all negotiable? Or is a case of the price shown is the price you pay? Most properties ask for 2 cheques payment, but again is this negotiable, as in 4 cheques? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Yes, prices are negotiable. I would not recommend paying the asking price - always offer less.

The numbers of cheques is also negotiable. In the more western areas, rent is normally payable in 1 - 4 cheques, whereas in the older or less desirable areas, you can pay in up to 12 months. The more cheques you pay in, the higher the rent. Most landlords will typically add about AED 5,000 to rent if you want to pay in more than the requested number of cheques.

Most landlords and agents advertise their properties on Dubizzle. I would recommend that you visit the site to get an idea of the different areas and the typical rents being charged as well as number of cheques being requested by most landlords.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Rent is very negotiable, go in very hard they can only refuse. Don't adopt a UK mentality to haggling where you aim to get 5-7% off the price and are shy and worried about offending the other person. There is no offence when it comes to money here. 

If they won't budge, move on and don't waste your time, there is a massive over supply here.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Whatever you do, do not hand checks over to the agent until all papers are signed and in hand - checks should be made payable to the landlord. Do not make any checks payable to the agent!!! Read everything!!! Make notations on your checks and get receipts stating what payments are for. 

You may be pushed to give a "deposit" on a property that you like. Get it in writing what the check represents and written assurance that if the deal doesn't go through that you will get a refund. Some people were told after the fact that the "deposit" is non-refundable and will go towards another property - locking you in to dealing with only them. Do not use cash.

I haven't dealt with a real estate agent in ages, but many agents try to charge the agent's fee to both parties. Maybe someone here on the forum can help you as to who pays the agent's fee. I am under the impression that the landlord does, but I may be very wrong and it would fall to the tenant. If to you, then you would issue only one check to the real estate company, not to the agent.

Oh, and make sure that the agent is registered with RERA. S/he should carry ID of proof.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunset said:


> I haven't dealt with a real estate agent in ages, but many agents try to charge the agent's fee to both parties. Maybe someone here on the forum can help you as to who pays the agent's fee. I am under the impression that the landlord does, but I may be very wrong and it would fall to the tenant. If to you, then you would issue only one check to the real estate company, not to the agent.


Unfortunately, in the UAE, it's the tenant that pays the agency fees. I personally never pay the agent until I have a signed tenancy agreement and the keys to the apartment.

Importantly, the agency should provide a receipt for all the cheques that the tenant hands over and the cheque number should be recorded on the receipt. Typically, I also make copies of the cheques so that if there are any issues, I can prove that I have paid the rent, with x cheque and show that the said cheque has been cashed.


----------



## ST83 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Very helpful AND reassuring. 

We're looking in Arabian Ranches ideally, but we're having a week long trip in September so with can figure out areas without dragging children along!


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going through all this now and it still seems like a lot of Landlords are asking for 1 or 2 cheques or charging big mark ups for more cheques.

I'd suggest you or your husband talk to your employers about whether they will assist. Many companies offer accomodation packages such as paying your rent or giving you an interest free loan (which you pay back monthly as a deduction from your salary). Just a thought.


----------



## ST83 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

It's rather long winded so I won't explain but my husband is working in Iraq currently, so Dubai is for mainly tax/lifestyle reasons and the likelihood of future job openings for my husband. I won't be working in Dubai. His company will sponsor us to live there but there will be no accommodation package.

Good info though, so thanks again. Keep me posted on how you get on!


----------



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

My arriving is planned for October. The company that I will work for told me that there is a hotel (around 270Dh/d) near to the offices while I find a better place . I have been checking rent and classifieds websites with good offers according to my budget. The question is Can I negotiate and paid a short term rental furnished apartment before my arrival or It must be do it locally ?. Thanks for your help.


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

It seems that you are a person that likes to be prepared, especially moving across the world. I do want to provide a perspective from personal experience having lived in Dubai/Abu Dhabi for 3 years and moved a few times that accommodation can be secured here within 1month or less. My first shared accommodation - a room in a Villa in Jumeirah - was put on hold 2 weeks advance without any deposit simply by sending a copy of my passport (i asked the owner for the same to prove identity)

I mention this for 2 reasons. You may find yourself giving out a deposit in the amount of 1months rent or 5% upfront to lock something unnecessarily. People are more willing to hold something short term (without deposit) as they figure that if they hold it for 1-2 weeks then don't show they can just offer it to someone else. Secondly, you reduce your chances of overpaying or being deceived. 

There is incredible supply here, so don't worry. Your worse case scenario is to take a 1-2 week rental, then find something better in a week.

Buena Suerte! (good luck)





Latin said:


> Hi,
> 
> My arriving is planned for October. The company that I will work for told me that there is a hotel (around 270Dh/d) near to the offices while I find a better place . I have been checking rent and classifieds websites with good offers according to my budget. The question is Can I negotiate and paid a short term rental furnished apartment before my arrival or It must be do it locally ?. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

foodfan said:


> It seems that you are a person that likes to be prepared, especially moving across the world. I do want to provide a perspective from personal experience having lived in Dubai/Abu Dhabi for 3 years and moved a few times that accommodation can be secured here within 1month or less. My first shared accommodation - a room in a Villa in Jumeirah - was put on hold 2 weeks advance without any deposit simply by sending a copy of my passport (i asked the owner for the same to prove identity)
> 
> I mention this for 2 reasons. You may find yourself giving out a deposit in the amount of 1months rent or 5% upfront to lock something unnecessarily. People are more willing to hold something short term (without deposit) as they figure that if they hold it for 1-2 weeks then don't show they can just offer it to someone else. Secondly, you reduce your chances of overpaying or being deceived.
> 
> ...


Very useful information. Thanks.


----------

